# Sprout Damn Seeds, SPROUT!



## chong420 (Mar 16, 2006)

alright..i tried sprouting like over 50 seeds..(not all at once) and only one successful sprout came from it..i have tried, putting the seeds in the moisty paper towel on a plate..i've put them in a moisty wash cloth on a plate..i've put them in a moisty paper towel in a dvd case..put them in a moisty dvd case then put them in a zip lock bag..put them in a glass a water..put them in cups of soil and put ziplock bags over the cups..put them in the dvd case on top of my router for heat..and so on and so on..what is the deal with these damn seeds?  or maybe my bag seed is defective..BUT..i have squished the seeds out of frustration and the sprout "baby" squishes out..(just for you mutt)..so apparently the seeds aren't dead..sooo, is it just me being impatient or what?  i dunno what else to do..damn seeds..plus i'm running out of bagseed, cuz i keep squishing 'em..


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 16, 2006)

Haha thats pretty funny sorry. Im just now germinating my secound set of seeds i get a plate and put them between moist napkins or paper towels and then cover the plate in saran wrap. Last time it took about 2 days and they all germinated. Just wait and see what happens dont try checkin on them all the time give them at least a day before you even check them. Out of 50 seeds or whatever i dont see what you could be doing wrong.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 16, 2006)

I use ten layers of paper towel. I use 5 paper towels, doubled over. Fold the towels first. Hold it down until you get it damp. I get it wet and then hold it sideways until the water has dripped out as much as it's going to. Unfold to the middle and space the seeds out an inch apart.

Cover them again and put the plate with the wet towel on it in a dark place like a cupboard or closet. Leave it alone for at least 36 hours. Except for checking the towel to make sure it's still very damp. At 36-48 hours, you should see at least a few sprouts.

If you're still not, it may be a problem I've seen a lot of. Some dealers use a microwave to dry pot. Some use a microwave to kill mold that has gotten in the pot they are selling. MICROWAVES KILL POT SEEDS. The seeds become sterile.

Try someone elses seeds and see if you have better luck. If so, your seeds might have seen the nuke.

Good luck to you and please let us all know how it works.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 16, 2006)

straight..thanks..stoney..currently the process i'm using now is..there in a wet/moisty..not soaked..wash cloth in a tupperware container, sitting on top of my router (for heat) with a lid...damn these sprouts!..i wanna buy some seeds, but still a little sketchy..


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had really good luck with germinating my seeds. Every one that i've attempted to germinate has been successful. What i did was... i sterilized the bowl that i was going to use for the germination. I filled it with water, put it in the microwave and put it on for ten minutes. Took the bowl out, and put 6 folded papertowels into the bowl. I dumped the water out after letting the papertowels sit in the bowl for 10 minutes. After completely cooling, I let the excess water drip off the papertowels. I used 3 layers of papertowl on the bottom of the bowl, laid out my seeds, and then covered the seeds with the remaining papertowels. After that i covered the whole bowl in seran wrap, so no air was getting in. After that i took a black t-shirt, and covered the bowl, and stuck it in the top of the closet. Within 18 hours they had started to sprout. Hope that this helps. Good luck!!!


----------



## Thai Stick (Mar 18, 2006)

Dude I drop em in water and leave em....Usually...not always but usually 3 days and they crack....Sometimes it takes a week. Be patient bro....

Thai....


----------



## chong420 (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks for the advice peoples..i dunno, these damn seeds are getting on my nerves..good thing its bagseed or i'd be really heated..i'd like to order seeds to see if maybe those would germinate, then i could say that yeah, something was wrong with the bagseed..but i'm still sketchy on the online thing..i may be going to canada soon, maybe i'll just buy some seeds while i'm there..dumb seeds..


----------

